# Kann man die CPU Auslastung ändern ?



## Method Boy (14. September 2004)

Mein Rechner arbeitet immer nur mit höchstens 40 % Auslastung, öffters aber auch mit 5- 10 % ! WARUM ?
Ich habe Windows XP, vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Mein Computer ist nicht mehr der neuste, und es war Windows 98, second Edition drinn. Würde er schneller laufen mit Windows 98 ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. September 2004)

Evtl gibts irgend einen anderen Engpass, sodass der Prozzi nich auf volle Leistung kommt. Zu langsame Festplatte? Zu wenig Ram, oder zu wenig platz zum swappen.

Sorry ich rate auch nur, hab sowas noch nich gehört bisher 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (16. September 2004)

mich WÜrde eher mal Intressieren was du für eine CPU hast ...
wenn du das mit einem 3GHZ teil Arbeitest und im endeffekt nur Pille palle am Laufen hast Ist das Normal weil die CPU die sachen Relativ schnell bewältigen kann.

Mit einem Athlon 1400 würde da die sache schon etwas anders aussehen.

Wenn bei dir alles störungsfrei abläuft und  die maus nicht ruckelt, software schnell lädt usw. kannst du davon ausgehen das deine CPU die aufgaben Schnell meistert.

also kein Grund zur unruhe und Freuen das die CPU Dampf hat


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Method Boy _
> *. Mein Computer ist nicht mehr der neuste, und es war Windows 98, second Edition drinn.  *


Ich tippe eher auf 3-stellige MHz Zahlen


----------



## ullision (16. September 2004)

Interessant um was sich Leute Sorgen machen...sei doch froh dass dein Rechner mit relativ geringer Last läuft....


----------

